# honor escort for Lance Cpl. Stephen L. Morris



## Mont

A brave young Marine made it back home today. The Patriot Guard Riders received permission to escort this fallen soldier from the county airport to Lake Jackson. As it was last time, I made the ride to the staging point at Buccees a bit early. Once again, I found a large number of riders already there, trying to warm back up from a brisk ride this morning. Several of the officers made the rounds to meet everyone. A prayer was said and then we were off to the airport. On arrival with some 125+ bikes, we were informed the Marine's last flight was running about 40 minutes late. Not one rider left, we all waiting in the sun and watched as the Lake Jackson FD setup a huge flag flying over the area where he was to arrive. 

We got 10 minutes notice that the jet was in the pattern, and made our way to the gate. The Marine honor guard was there, along with the family and his friends. His Mom was crying her eyes out. So were several in the crowd. It was a good day to have a dark set of shades handy. Once the procession was ready to get under way, we mounted up and put our leathers back on. Traffic along the other side of 288 came to a complete halt with several folks stepping out of their cars. Once in Lake Jackson, the streets were lined with hundreds upon hundreds of flags and folks paying their respects. I passed a man in a black stetson, with brand new jeans in a full military salute which he held for the 20 minutes it took us to pass. I passed 3 little girls with their hands over their hearts, standing all alone together. Later, I went past a young lady I could hear crying even over the roar of 125 engines. There were too many of us to be able to all fit in the parking at the funeral home, so we parked across the street. When it was over, complete strangers walked up to one another and wished each other safety on the ride home.

I didn't know Cpl. Morris, but I wished I had. He is obviously loved and respected by a great many folks in his home town. Godsspeed soldier.
Freedom isn't free, and you paid for it with your life. Thank you sir.


----------



## gatorbait

*wow*

Thank you Mont, I know many Marines here are very grateful for what you and the Patriot Guard do. Welcome home Marine, and prayers to his family.

Z


----------



## kdubya

May God Bless you, and you rest in peace Cpl. Morris.


Kelly


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Thanks Mont. RIP soldier.


----------



## Super Dave

wish I had a bike to join you.


----------



## Savage Rods

Not just a Soldier, not just a Marine, but a Hero. RIP Cpl Morris


----------



## Charles Helm

That was a simple but moving tribute to the young man.

Thank you Mont.


----------



## pelican

Thank you, Mont for what you and the rest of the Patriot Guard do ... and for that moving tribute.

God's speed, Cpl Morris. Our nation owes you a debt that can never be repaid.


----------



## Stuart

Thanks Mont. I live in Lake Jackson and have been driving past the line of flags for the last few days. It gets to ya. I think you can expect to see people lining the streets before and after his funeral as well.

Here is a link to our local paper.

http://thefacts.com/story2.lasso?ewcd=d2b2e665511b308b


----------



## gmassey

Usually you don't salute enlisted soldiers, CPL Morris paid the ultimate price....Have a safe journey, SIR!!! (Saluting respectfully.....with a slow hand)

SGT Grady Massey, U.S.A.
Team Engineers
Texas Force Texas


----------



## Speckhunter77

*Semper Fi,brother......may you gaurd the streets of Heaven and stand tall at the gates.*


----------

